# Inexpensive Rotary Cutter ?



## Clint in KY (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a JD2305 and am looking at Rotary Mowers. I intend to use it sparingly and being brand new to all of this will probably take it very easy while learning what I can and can not do. All the literature I have seen says 4' is as big as I want to go. Looking for used 4' mowers has revealed nothing. So I started looking at new. I found prices from $619 to $1500. I solicit your input on the following mowers:

Howse $619

Farm Pro $749

Country Line (Tractor Supply) $780

Priefert $999

Frontier (John Deere) $1400 

I understand the big step to the JD but is there that much difference in the less expensive ones? Are there any brands from which I should stay away? If so, why?

Lastly, while looking for RMs I found lots of 5' mowers. Could I use a 5' if I took it slowly and did not overtax it, or would I risk damaging the tractor?

Thanks for your considered opinions.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Look around for used ones. I bought a 5' one destined for the boat to China (i.e. - scrap), for $25. I put another $18 in it and have been zipping things up with it for about 8 years.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The John Deeres in my opinion are over priced for what you get. The green paint is expensive! We are looking at a bushog brand, and they are certainly as stout as the JDs. If you buy too big a mower deck, it will tax your HP whenever you hit high spots and dirt. I would advise against going over sized myself, and going with what is recommended for your machine.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

The only bad part about a 4' machine is that it might be narrower than your wheels. Remember - not all hogs are created equal - there are also 5' units that will not tax your tractor any more than a 4' one. It depends on the gear box and the weight of the mower. A good, light weight 5' will do fine. I pull the 5' John Deere unit I have with my 8N, and have plenty of power to spare, even in brush, tall grass, corn stalks, and 3" Cedar trees. Check around and see what's out there.


----------



## Mick01 (Jul 24, 2010)

I just bought a new JD2305 as my first tractor as well. 

I too am in the market for a 4' shredder/rotary mower. Considering I will only be cutting 2-3 acres that are fairly smooth and few rocks; I dont feel I need to spend big money on one. I haven’t had any luck in finding used ones so I am leaning hard toward CountyLine at Tractor Supply for $850

CountyLine

If I am way off base, please someone let me know.

Oh yeah, new to the forum. 

Mick


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

tractorhouse.com or a local classified add paper. where are you so we can suggest some places to look?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I dunno. Around here, practically every farm sale and auction has one on it! Are there any consignment sales coming up? They usually have 4 or 5, sometimes more.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

The HOWSE mowers cost the least and once you buy them, you will find out why. If you intend to barely use this, buy the HOWSE. The KING KUTTER brand mowers are near equal to the HOWSE.


----------

